# Model Y loses winter test in a Finnish magazine



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Model Y was one of six four wheel drive EVs in a Finnish magazine's traditional winter test. It had the best range and the fastest charging as expected, but lost the test due to poor heater, poor steering, poor suspension, poor cruise control and lack of regen adjustment. It also had problems with the frameless windows. The door handles got bad reviews for usability, but they worked better in winter conditions than Kia's and VW's.

For some reason the CC dropped off randomly and it also needlessly varied the speed due to poor map data overriding the car's speed limit sign recognition. The new Y's no longer have a low setting for regen, so this behaviour with the high regen resulted in unstable and unpredictable behaviour on slippery roads for which Tesla was granted the worst grade in winter driving ever, 4 on a scale of 4-10. Without using the CC, Tesla's winter handling was graded as a 6.

The results were as follows:

1. Polestar 2 Long Range Dual Motor
2. Mercedes-Benz EQA 300 4Matic Business
3. Kia EV6 AWD 77 kWh
4. Volkswagen ID.4 GTX Business Max 77 kWh
5. Ford Mustang Mach-E 98 kWh AWD
6. Tesla Model Y LR AWD

Ford also suffered from a poor heater.

Link to the article about Tesla through Google translator here: https://tekniikanmaailma-fi.transla...l=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=fi&_x_tr_pto=wapp


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I have to believe a weak heater is a deal-killer in Scandinavia, Canada, northern USA, etc. As for Polestar2, despite its Swedish connections through Volvo, it is a very nice vehicle. We’re looking for a replacement for our 2012 Nissan LEAF and have been test driving every EV we can find nearby. We test drove the Polestar2 a few weeks ago and liked it very, very much. Nicely built, appointed very well with the available ones equipped with the two optional packages, very quiet, comfortable riding, felt solid. Our dismay was with the huge console that expands in width from between the front seats up to the dash, making the foot wells for driver and passenger small and quite confining. Felt a tad claustrophobic for me and we are continuing our quest. So far we’ve eliminated the C40 Recharge, the Polestar2, the Model Y, the new Nissan LEAF, and the Kia EV6. Still looking at the Ioniq5, maybe an Ariya, possibly an XC40 Recharge.


----------

